# Daniels Costume Craze



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Have any of you had dealings with them? I ordered a nose from them at their Ebay store. They didn't send me the item They had pictured and they they they packed it was tore when I got it. Their feed back was 99 %. The nose was 5.00 and 6.00 for shipping. It was one of those cheap noses you see on the gag racks. They are out of Utah. I am going to handle it through my Paypal now. But since they sell costumes I thought you folks should know. I just don't care for people that are not honest.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ouch...$6 for shipping.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry you had a bad experience. I agree that $6 for shipping a nose is high. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I just got a email from them. They did give me a full refund. So I am happy about that. I spend probably to much money on Ebay. I have only had 3 bad experiences. My first was before paypal. But since Paypal has handled it for me. The Costume company did it on their own, unfortunately it was after a phone call, a email5 days later, and the leaving of bad feed back. I got my other nose in today and hope to have it on tonight!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, your nose was out of whack? lol 


Couldn't help it


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

The first nose he picked just did not cut the mustard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, you can't be too picky whne it comes to noses


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Roxy you have no idea how heart broke I was when that thing came in. I need to get some things finished. But with my DD getting married I have to hide my stuff. The reception is at my house. She loves my Halloween stuff, but for her wedding she dose want to see any of it. I am building a vortex tunnel this year. But I can't start until after the wedding. I have never built one before, so I have no idea how long it will take for me to make it work. So I am trying to get some of my smaller things finished now. I don't think they are a bad company. Just a bad experience. That is why I was wondering if any body knew them. I feel bad for them in this situation also. I am going to buy something else from them since they did refund my money. Hopefully that will be a better experience and give them a chance to make up for the loss.


----------

